# Subwoofer Problem



## Capt. Hank (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello guys, new member here seeking help. I'm adding a sound system to my reloading room. I have a Yamaha 5860 receiver. Everything works great but the subwoofer. Going thru the setup test, the unit sees it, but no sound is generated. I tried the subwoofer from the living room, which I know works, same results no sound. Both subs are powered and I tried different crossover settings. 

I was looking forward to loading some 500 S&W rounds while watching and listening to Apocalypse Now. With out the subwoofer, loses all effect.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks again...

Capt. Hank


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Hank and welcome to the forum. When was the last time you used that particular sub?


----------



## Capt. Hank (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Before switching out the living room sub, I played the ARC light scene. It rocked the house. The sub in my loading room is a YST-SW012 that I purchased off of EBay. The receiver was also purchased on EBay. I have changed out the line cable to the subwoofer, still no sound. If the sub pre-out is defective, that is going to destroy Apocalypse Now. :hissyfit:

Capt. Hank


----------



## Capt. Hank (Jul 23, 2011)

Well guys, I have a saying, "The Devil hates a coward". I tinned all of the speaker wires and added banana plugs. Turned the unit on, and I could hear the subwoofer. I then went thru the speaker setup test and adjusted the cross over. Everything sounds great now. The ARC scene is now doing what it's suppose to do. Now I'm going to sit back with a few beers and watch the entire movie again.

Have a great weekend....

Capt. Hank


----------

